# How to cancel Tivo monthly subscription



## BlackberryIpod (Dec 11, 2009)

Hi,

I've been a very proud owner of a Tivo since 2000 when I bought it from Dixons. Recently I've very reluctantly decided to cancel my subscription. How can I do it now? The number 08702 418 486 is permanently engaged. There is no longer a Tivo UK website. I rang Tivo in the US, after 20 minutes on hold they said they couldn't cancel it and that I should call Sky. Sky customer services have no record of my credit card. 

Short of cancelling my credit card is there any way I can cancel my monthly subscription?

Many Thanks,

Jonathan


----------



## BlackberryIpod (Dec 11, 2009)

Small error on my part. If you call 0844 241 0703 you get through to Sky who are still able to help you. Strange they haven't changed the number that appears on the credit card statement though!


----------



## pauljs (Feb 11, 2001)

Very hard to cancel credit card payments, the bank can't do it and if you have authorised it and you cancel your card they still send you the bill. Direct debits are much better IMHO


----------



## mrtickle (Aug 26, 2001)

BlackberryIpod said:


> Small error on my part. If you call 0844 241 0703 you get through to Sky who are still able to help you. Strange they haven't changed the number that appears on the credit card statement though!


The number is also in the software and appears on various screens(*). If 0870 numbers had been abolished, and Sky had no choice but to use a new number, that would be one thing - but Sky have done this purely to cream off income from the phone calls now that some people can call 0870 for "free" (eg BT customers at weekends have 0870 subsidised calls). I wonder if TiVo know/care that Sky have changed the UK TiVo customer service number for purely nefarious reasons?

The fact that the UK 2.5.5 software won't be upgraded and these screens will forever display the old number, should be enough of a reason to keep the old number.

(*) such as


MFS said:


> An internal error occurred while adding this programme (or Season Pass) to the To Do List. If this is a recurring problem, please call 08702 418486 with the error code below.


and


MFS said:


> Call 08702 418486


and


MFS said:


> Please call at:
> 08702 418486
> 
> Press SELECT to view System Information that will be needed when speaking to Customer Care.
> Press LEFT to go back and choose another option.


and


MFS said:


> Call TiVo Dealer Support at 08702 418486 for more help.


and (most bizarrely, since it explicitly mentions Thomson)


MFS said:


> An error has been detected (Error #51). You will not be able to record programs [sic] or watch recordings from Now Playing until this problem is fixed.
> 
> Please contact Thomson Customer Support at 08702 418486.


ps. It's a testament to how reliable TiVo is that those messages are so rare I'm not sure where they appear. (There are others in MFS which use the UK 0870 number, but they are clearly remnants of the core USA software and a search/replace has been done so I haven't included them above.)


----------

